# Sheldon Brown 1944-2008



## MichaelJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Sheldon Brown reportedly died of a heart attack this past Saturday night. His contributions to the cycling community will not be forgotten.

Some links:
http://thedailyrandonneur.wordpress.com/2008/02/04/sheldon-brown-1944-2008/
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/sheldon-brown-1944-2008-14433
http://blogs.townonline.com/newton/?p=19172
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Brown_(bicycle_mechanic)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't forget his own website:
http://sheldonbrown.com/home.html

A sad day for cycling.  I've gotten plenty of info from his website in the last couple of years that I've been MTBing seriously


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2008)

Didn't he play for the Eagles?


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Ever-so-slightly-different-Sheldon Brown...


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2008)

That's too bad.  The guy had a real good website.


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Didn't he play for the Eagles?



I totally had to do a double-take when I saw this thread.

#24


----------



## skizilla (Feb 7, 2008)

*huge loss to the local and world community*

I met the guy a couple times and relied heavily on his web prescense for news repairs and random bicycle facts truly a loss.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 7, 2008)

Sheldon was a great educator and a nice guy too. He was the go to guy for anything bike hardware related. A virtual walking encyclopedia on bicycle hardware. I was just on his website a few days ago checking out specs on old quill stems for a replacement needed for my 1994 era Trek 5200. I learned a lot  from his resources. Let's hope someone can take over from him? He was much too young to go.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 8, 2008)

A really nice article about Sheldon in today's Boston Globe.


----------

